# Pleasure vs. Hunter



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all!!! Back in the beginning of September America and I went to our first show in almost 2 years. We really went just to get out there and do it. (I have anxiety issues) So it was good in that sense. My trainer and I have really had to do a rehaul of him as he had a lot of holes in his training, I also have a lot of holes in my training. So just getting out there and doing it was a huge success for us. 

We showed in three Pleasure classes but placed in none. I was not surprised. There was 18 people in each class. I had never shown pleasure before then so I am confused. What are they looking for in comparison to Hunter??? 

We are going to another show on the 20th and I will be showing Pleasure as well as EQ and Hunter hack. 

Here is what we looked like in a few pics: 



















And because he's such a ham


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry they are so big, I can't figure out how to make them smaller!


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know where this one went...


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I found this online and it is pretty descriptive: What is the difference between Hunter-Under-Saddle and Hunter Pleasure classes? | aprilreeveshorsetraining

Your horse is BEAUTIFUL! But to succeed in HUS, maybe he needs a better headset? His motion and legs look fantastic from the photos you posted! And I love love love his markings!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

This is how I remember it HUS is movement, looks, manners. Pleasure is manners, movement, looks. I love Pleasure because it's all about having a horse that just looks like he/she's a pleasure to ride and you could ride anywhere and forever. In the pictures you showed your horse looks like he is bracing on the bit and working against it. He is not collected or round and thus he looks like he is working against you. That doesn't give an impression that he is "easy and a pleasure to ride" even if he is. 

However, that picture of him at the trot, he has such nice movement and a lot of reach. I think he is beautiful and you really look good together. I think you should give yourself a huge pat on the back for getting out there. Ribbons shmibbons, you two look awesome and a class of 18 is really big. Bravo to you and your pretty horse.


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

haha thank you very much!!!! He is my partner in crime! Thank you for the compliments on my boy! I love him so much! I work really hard to keep him so healthy and happy so it's great to hear other people see it!

Yea I am still not sure why they didn't split that class, it wasn't a huge ring either!

That makes complete sense to what both of you said and that is a great blog. 

I think I am used to something different from Hunter Under Saddle. I usually do schooling shows. Like Adult hunter hack, EQ those types of classes. The ones that go along with jumping classes? Are those different?? I really have no idea. haha 

I guess I could just ask my trainer. That would make sense.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

There are so many english flat classes that they all want you and the horse to be doing the same thing and judging you on different subjects.....I find it confusing as well! Love your horse!


----------

